# Cost of Living for 1 year



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Forum!

I joined a while ago and just browse, ready for our impending move to Paphos towards then end of Summer 09.

A family of 3 - me hubby and our Daughter who will be nearly 5 when we move.
We are looking to long term rent approx 8-900 euros a month. Can anyone give me a rough idea of what the cost of living would be (average) for one year. 

I want to be able to go with enough money to support us for one year, which would reassure me regarding jobs etc whilst we are settling in, and both getting jobs/schooling etc.


Looking forward to asking lts of questions over the next few months!

Kind Regards
Angela x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Veronica had a link to a website with the cost of various items, I'm sure she will come back with that later. 

Here's what we are spending. Obviously, the amount of money you will need will depend on your lifestyle and prices seem to have risen a lot in the last year. But for the basics....
Our last quarter water bill was about €60, our electricity is over €100 per month. We use bottled gas for some cooking and heating. It has cost just under €8 for the last bottle and that will last us a couple of months. Our rates for the year were just under €80. I am spending around €300 per month on food, fuel etc for 2 of us. We don't really go out much, we don't usually buy branded goods and we eat what is on offer as our pensions have been hit very badly by the lousy exchange rate!

I bought a small car last year as a run-around. It cost €9000. Car insurance was €270, car tax is about €50. Fuel is around 80 cents a litre (unleaded just under, diesel just over). It might be worth you considering bringing a car with you... it works for some people but not others. My husband bought his Freelander over and it was a good move for us as the car was less than 5 years old and high mileage so it would not have sold for much in the UK, but to replace it here would have been very expensive. It cost us €1000 to re-register it.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, Have a look at cyprusbill.com .Like everwhere when you know the best shops and shop arond for offers its a help , but as € tuff at the moment , helps if you can moan in the sun,lol
We also shipped the car 6 years old high mileage,R/R from southhapton.
all the best with your plans.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As Tricia says Cyprusbill.com is the website to watch as it gives comprehensive lists of prices and is updated on a weekly basis. 
You will find prices of most day to day items and all ofthe utilities on there which should help you to calculate yearly cost of living.

Good luck with your plans.

Veronica


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Fab website thank you so much. Been reading through the Archives, and hopefully we will have enough money to tide us over for a few months without working. Im a civil servant and hubby is a postie so we have a few business ideas but worrying we are biting off more than we can chew! Id be happy earning just enough to stay there!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Fab website thank you so much. Been reading through the Archives, and hopefully we will have enough money to tide us over for a few months without working. Im a civil servant and hubby is a postie so we have a few business ideas but worrying we are biting off more than we can chew! Id be happy earning just enough to stay there!


If you need any advice on setting up a business in Cyprus (the legalities etc) feel free to contact me. I can also recommend a good solicitor who will see to registering a business etc. If you are intending to make it a long term committment it is best to do everything legally to be sure you dont have any problems in the future.
Also always good to know other business people as networking is a very important part of running a business over here. 

Regards Veronica


----------



## TheJacksons (Aug 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> If you need any advice on setting up a business in Cyprus (the legalities etc) feel free to contact me. I can also recommend a good solicitor who will see to registering a business etc. If you are intending to make it a long term committment it is best to do everything legally to be sure you dont have any problems in the future.
> Also always good to know other business people as networking is a very important part of running a business over here.
> 
> Regards Veronica


Thanks Veronica, that helps a lot to know we have support before we even get there. We cant move before August 09 but that gives us some time to find out everything we need to know.

Kind Regards Angela


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TheJacksons said:


> Thanks Veronica, that helps a lot to know we have support before we even get there. We cant move before August 09 but that gives us some time to find out everything we need to know.
> 
> Kind Regards Angela



Its what this is all about Angela. Thos who come over knowing no one struggle to adjust and often fall foul of the traps and pitfalls which can make settling here difficult. 
The object of forums such as this is to help people avoid those pitfalls and to build a community of like minded people who are there to help each other.


----------

